# Kaufberatung zwecks Camcorder



## Apple1974 (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich brauche eure ernstgemeinte Hilfe bzw. Rat bei der Auswahl eines neuen Camcorders. 
Habe schon diverse Test und Berichte gelesen und muss leider sagen das es mir gar nix bringt da ich die Begriffe nicht so gut kenne. 

Ausgesucht habe ich mir :Sony Camcorder D8 DCR-TRV255 
Nun weiss ich nicht ob es eine wirklich gute Qualität hat und was da der Nachteil bei D8 zu DV ist. 
D8 sind doch digitale Kassetten bzw was ist dann DV?
Habe mir im Forum einiges durchgelesen aber richtig schlau wurde ich nicht draus leider. 
Was haltet ihr von dem o.g. Camcorder? 

Ist D8 nun Digital oder doch Analog?
Wenn ich D8 Filme vom Camcorder auf PC runterlade,in welchen Format sind sie abspielbar und lassen die sich unkompliziert in vcd oder svcd umwandeln mit dem gelieferten Software?
Kann ich mit vlc bzw andere Player die Filme problemlos auf dem PC anschauen oder muss ich sie erst umwandeln direkt nach Übertragung von Camcorder auf PC? 

Sind D8 Kassetten immer wieder überspielbar oder kann ich sie nur begrenzt benützen?

Wenn ja dann wie oft so im Durchschnitt? 
Dachte halt wenn es Digital ist und somit nur Speicher belegt werden,dann kann man es doch beliebig oft benützen!

Was sind die Nachteile bzw Vorteile von diesem Sony Camcorder? 

Sorry aber habe echt keinen Plan von Camcorder und es ist Neuland für mich aber wäre froh wenn ihr mir hilft.
Diverste Berichte habe ich mir schon angeschaut und nachgelesen nur sind da viele Leute verschiedener Meinung.Allein schon wegen D8 oder DV Format. 

Unten habe ich den Link eingefügt zu Details von meinem ausgesuchten Sony Camcorder. 
Ganz unten auf der seite sind die Einzelheiten aufgelistet. 

http://www.pixmania.com/de/de/37296...srcid=97&Partenaire=geizkragen2&CodePromo=oui

Bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure Hilfe und freue mich auf Antworten auf meine Fragen. 

Viele Grüsse 
Apple1974


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2005)

Erstmal kannst Du weitere Infos von Cam-Freaks bei http://www.slashcam.de nachlesen.

Aber ich würde schonmal grundsätzlich von D8 abraten. Nicht weil die Quali schlecht, die ist genauso
OK wie die von DV. Aber das ist ne Insellösung die keine große Verbreitung gefunden hat.
Und die TRV Serie von Sony ist nunmal die Billigreihe. 
Welche finanziellen Möglichkeiten hast Du ?

D8 ist digital auf früher analog genutzten Kassetten ( Hi8 ), sind auch wiederbespielbar, mind. 6-8 mal ohne Quali-verluste.
Es sind  weiterhin Magnetbänder, die nun aber digitale Daten aufnehmen, deswegen ist der Gedanke der unbegrenzten Aufnahme-Möglichkeit nicht gegeben.
Du kannst die Filme über Firewire auf den Rechner ziehen, sind dann als DV-AVI schneidbar und betrachtbar und auch umwandelbar, ohne Probleme.

Aber wieder mal im Grundsatz, wenn Du beim Aufnehmen einige Dinge beachtest, dann wirst Du
auch mit dieser Kamera gute Bilder aufnehmen. Dieser 990fache Digi-Zoom ist was für die Tonne.
Webcam-Funktion wofür ? USB-Anschluß meinetwegen....

mfg chmee


----------

